# Raymarine A 65



## Trolli (10. November 2010)

Moin Angelgemeinde,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.............habe vor gut einem Jahr, obigen , nagelneuen Kartenplotter auf meinem Boot verbaut. Funktioniert auch tadellos bis auf eine Sache, es zeigt mir die Geschwindigkeit nicht an.
Anruf bei Raymarine ergab...`'wahrscheinlich nur eine Software Angelegenheit updaten...........ja super Auskunft !!
Ich bin leider in der Beziehung kein Spezialist, so das ich sagen könnte....na klar kein Problem....außerdem ist das Teil verbaut auf meiner Arvor 190 Liegeplatz Großenbrode.
Vielleicht fällt euch dazu was ein,
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus:vik:
H.J. ( Trolli )


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Raymarine A 65*



Trolli schrieb:


> Moin Angelgemeinde,
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.............habe vor gut einem Jahr, obigen , nagelneuen Kartenplotter auf meinem Boot verbaut. Funktioniert auch tadellos bis auf eine Sache, es zeigt mir die Geschwindigkeit nicht an.
> Anruf bei Raymarine ergab...`'wahrscheinlich nur eine Software Angelegenheit updaten...........ja super Auskunft !!
> Ich bin leider in der Beziehung kein Spezialist, so das ich sagen könnte....na klar kein Problem....außerdem ist das Teil verbaut auf meiner Arvor 190 Liegeplatz Großenbrode.
> ...



Hallo,
die aktuelle Softwareversion für das A65 ist die Nr. 2.28.
Du braucht zum Updaten deines Gerätes einen Kartenleser zu Anschluß an deinen PC oder Laptop (USB Anschluß). Wenn Du keinen hast, dann z.B. den von HAMA USB Cardreader 35 in 1
(Amazone ca 8 Euro) und eine CF-Speicherkarte von 8MB, z.B. Sandisk (wenn keine vorhanden ist mit dem cardreader ordern).

Dann
1. Cardreader mit leerer CF Karte anschließen
2. Software 2.28 (Systemsoftware für das Gerät und Echosoftware (wird nur installiert, wenn eine Echolot vorhanden ist) von der Raymarien Homepage herunterladen (evtl. ist eine Registrierung erforderlich).
3. Software entpacken und die entpackten Dateien auf die Speicherkarte kopieren
4. Speicherkarte ins Gerät einlegen und starten
5. Dateien wie in der Anleitung (ebenfalls von der Raymarineseite herunterladen, leider nur in Englisch) beschrieben installieren (Installationsmodus wird vom Gerät beim Start automatisch geladen).
6. Gerät nach erfolgter Installation ausschalten (keinesfalls vorher!) und neu starten.
7. Die neue Software ist jetzt vorhanden.

Viel Erfolg!
paree12


----------



## Trolli (14. November 2010)

*AW: Raymarine A 65*

Hey, paree 12 #h
mit so einer super Gebrauchsanweisung hatte ich schon garnicht mehr gerechnet. Ich denke das könnte ich 'mit Hilfe ' hinkriegen.Vielen Dank für deine Mühe !
Ich wußte hier im Board sind Spezialisten zu finden !!!!!!

Danke nochmal
Trolli

#r


----------



## pxrxx12 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Raymarine A 65*



Trolli schrieb:


> Hey, paree 12 #h
> mit so einer super Gebrauchsanweisung hatte ich schon garnicht mehr gerechnet. Ich denke das könnte ich 'mit Hilfe ' hinkriegen.Vielen Dank für deine Mühe !
> Ich wußte hier im Board sind Spezialisten zu finden !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen !


----------

